# CD Covers erstellen

## bjokuh

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tool, um CD Covers zu gestalten. Unter Windows habe ich dafür immer den bei Nero mitgelieferten Cover Designer verwendet. Was für schöne Möglichkeiten habe ich da unter Linux.

Danke

Björn

----------

## zielscheibe

Je nachdem ob du Gnome oder KDE als DE bevorzugst, wären da z.B.

```

*  app-cdr/gtkcdlabel

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 142 kB

      Homepage:    http://gtkcdlabel.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A GTK+ frontend to cdlabelgen for easy and fast cd cover creation

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/kcdlabel

      Latest version available: 2.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 729 kB

      Homepage:    http://kcdlabel.sourceforge.net/

      Description: cd label printing tool for kde

      License:     GPL-2

```

zu nennen. Ich persönlich verwende "cdcover" da ich TeX-Fan bin.  :Smile: 

----------

## Macumba

wie wärs mit gimp?

oder

```

*  app-cdr/kover

      Latest version available: 2.9.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 923 kB

      Homepage:    http://lisas.de/kover/

      Description: KDE program for CD Cover Creation

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/cdlabelgen

      Latest version available: 3.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 175 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.aczone.com/tools/cdinsert

      Description: CD cover, tray card and envelope generator

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/gtkcdlabel [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 116 kB

      Homepage:    http://gtkcdlabel.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A GTK+ frontend to cdlabelgen for easy and fast cd cover creation

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-cdr/disc-cover

      Latest version available: 1.5.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cwi.nl/~jvhemert/disc-cover.html

      Description: Creates CD-Covers via Latex by fetching cd-info from freedb.org or local file

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## bjokuh

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich verwende "cdcover" da ich TeX-Fan bin. 

 

Dafür TeX verwenden? Fänd ich auch ganz nett, allerdings möchte ich ganz gerne Bilder einbinden, geht das damit, und ist das einfach zu erlernen?

----------

## zielscheibe

Habe nur einen SW-Laser da bringen Bilder wenig, außerdem ist TeX selbst zur Bildbearbeitung absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.  :Sad: 

Haupnutzen für mich, ist die schnelle Erstellung ohne ewige Fummellei.

Xmms->Titel auswählen->Playlist abspeichern->mit K3b Playlist öffnen und brennen->Playlist mit dem TeX-editor öffnen-> Copy&Paste ->ausdrucken.

/dit

noch ein Link 

http://vigna.dsi.unimi.it/cd/

----------

